# New food, now eating grass!



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Im sure this question has been asked before, and its probably nothing to worry about but Im a little anxious.
My 2year old Golden has recently changed flavour of food (not brand) and since then he has eaten grass at every opportunity I heard the old wives tale of it inducing vomiting but I also heard it can be down to something lacking in their diet. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah, Ranger's doing the same thing!! He used to eat a bit of grass here and there, especially when he was hot but now he's grazing like a horse! He never vomits though...just keeps munching away. 

Oh and I recently switched food too. What are you feeding, if you don't mind me asking? Ranger switched from Orijen to EVO in March, and then just switched a week or two ago to Acana Lamb and Apple.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Funny, I started giving my dogs dogzymes and they started eating grass like crazy after 4 or 5 days. No throwing up though, not sure if related or not.


----------



## Toffifay (Dec 29, 2009)

I have seen increased grass eating with changes in food, too. I just assumed that the food wasn't agreeing with them and switched to something else. If I switch and the grass eating stops than I figure that I made a good switch!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Grass eating is very common and is nothing to worry about. Both of my boys have been on various foods and one is a grazer and one is not.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

When I cut back on Flora's food she started grazing... now she's a full blown cow! She'll literally stop in the middle of a play session to graze. :

It's normal. It doesn't hurt her, and she seems to enjoy it so sometimes I encourage her by pulling up choice bits of grass and feeding them to her like I would a horse, lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Daisy girl is part cow. She loves to graze on grass all the time. In fact I call he Daisy cow. And is never sick.


----------



## intimatejoker (Apr 10, 2009)

My boy Raven loves to eat grass, so i mention it to my vet.

What he told me is it is normal for a dog to graze on grass just like some farm animals do. Has nothing to do with them trying to induce vomiting.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with the others that said it's normal and not a problem (provided your lawn isn't treated with pesticides!). I have heard that if you introduce some fresh veggies into their diet that some dogs will not graze as much.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the great feed back. I feed Jamie Skinners Field&Trial Sensitive - probably dont have that in the states,just switched from lamb to salmon flavour. After researching a little grass eating can be down to not having enough fibre or to soothe tummy upset. Jamie eats grass whilst he's running too lol glad im not the only one with a crazy fool for a pet!


----------

